# 干脆



## tristan09

The more I check dictionaries for the meaning of this word, the more I'm getting mixed up. 

到底什么时候能用干脆这个单词？


----------



## Lucia_zwl

Like this~
如果你不确定这个词是什么意思，干脆就不要用，不然用错了还要扣分。(If you are not sure of the meaning of this word, simply don't use it, otherwise you may lose marks.)

What about making a sentence with 干脆 by your own, so that we can see if you use it correctly or not~(you won't lose any marks here!)


----------



## xiaolijie

Hi tristan09, and welcome to the forum! 

So that we can give you the kind of help that you need, could you tell us what problems you have with 干脆. In what way does it trouble you? Can you give us some examples of the problems?

As you're new you may not be aware that in asking questions, you should make it easier for people to help you by getting familiar with a few simple rules we have: *The Forums Rules *. Have a look at Rule 3 and you'll see why I need to ask you those questions above.

I hope you'll be able to make the best of the forum 

Edit: Hi Lucia, I was so deep into composing the message and didn't see yours  Thank you for helping!


----------



## tristan09

ok, sorry fo being troublesome. if I read a sentence including 干脆 I can get a meaning of the whole, but I don't uderstand what is the particular function of it. being more specific, you have got this sentence 如果你不确定这个词是什么意思，干脆就不要用，不然用错了还要扣分. and if you delete 干脆 for me the meaning is exactly the same. is there any rule of adding 干脆 or it is just for stress the meaning?

I suppose this is very chinese word, is there equivalent in English? Lucia translated it into "simply" but for "simply" I so far used 简直 or 就是. Is there a diffrence between them?


----------



## xiaolijie

> 如果你不确定这个词是什么意思，干脆就不要用，不然用错了还要扣分. and if you delete 干脆 for me the meaning is exactly the same. is there any rule of adding 干脆 or it is just for stress the meaning?


Tristan09, I think you've got the very important characteristics of the usage of this word. If you take it away and that doesn't seriously affect the meaning of the sentence, then you've used it correctly. 干脆 simply makes what you're saying more emphatic, and very often it can be translated as "just/ simply" (but if you look at Lucia's sentence closely, you'll see another "just/simply" is already there (=就 ). Below is another typical example of the use of 干脆. You'll notice that you can take 干脆 away all right, but the sentence is with more feeling and therefore better with it:
报酬这么低，干脆别干了。

By the way, there is another meaning of 干脆, but I'm not referring to that in this thread.


----------



## Lucia_zwl

To delete 干脆 won't change the meaning of the whole sentence, it's just for stress the meaning, as you said.
For me, 干脆 is usually followed by a method or solution which is the simplest and the most direct. Like its literal meaning, 又干又脆~

As for the differences between 干脆，简直 and 就是... yes there are differences, but I'm afraid you'll have to open a new thread
ps: the other thread "無理取鬧" mentioned 简直


----------



## BODYholic

tristan09 said:


> you have got this sentence 如果你不确定这个词是什么意思，干脆就不要用，不然用错了还要扣分. and if you delete 干脆 for me the meaning is exactly the same. is there any rule of adding 干脆 or it is just for stress the meaning?



干脆, in this context, means 直接, 索性, 直截了当, 不拖泥带水的。 Native speakers usually use "干脆"(adverb) to convey one simple idea to the other party, that's "请你别婆婆妈妈的。".

不懂，干脆就不用。(别婆婆妈妈的)


----------



## zhg

干脆 is the synonym of 索性 , both words indicate that the speaker suggest you should do what s/he has said to your gut without much thinking.


----------



## xiaolijie

I've come across this sentence. I think it's both amusing and a good illustration of the use of 干脆:

我总是落空打不到球。 干脆不要球拍算了。 
As I always miss the ball, I may as well don't even need a racket


----------



## tarlou

干脆 is (at least sometimes) used when a situation is so hard to change that we'd better not waste time any more, or we'd better make a quick decision in another way.

这道题目太难了，我们干脆别想了，直接抄别人的算了。
This problem is so difficult. Let's stop wasting time thinking about it and copy other's answer directly.

他实在走不动了，干脆坐在了地上。
He was too tired to walk any more, so he just sit down on the ground.  干脆 means that the action "sit" was an immediate decision made when gave up walking completely.

Sometimes 干脆 is used humorously for an exaggerated reaction that is giving up to change a situation. There are several such examples from above.
既然不会，干脆就别用了。  As you don't know how to use it, don't use it any more.   (We all know you will still use it.)
我总是打不到球，干脆把球拍扔了算了。 As I always miss the ball, I will throw my bracket to trash bin.  (In fact I won't do this.)


----------



## Youngfun

Maybe instead of translate it with "simply/just", you can understand it as "straight away" or "straightforwardly". 
At least I understand these English expressions with the 干脆 meaning, but I may be understanding them wrong...


----------



## tristan09

I will try to make sentence then,

你觉得这个姑娘配不上你，干脆就再不追她算了。
价格太贵了，干脆就不买。
如果海边的沙滩满是乱扔的垃圾，旅游者干脆就不来。


----------



## Lucia_zwl

tristan09 said:


> I will try to make sentence then,
> 
> 你觉得这个姑娘配不上你，干脆就别再追她算了。
> 价格太贵了，干脆就不买。 （a better one: 如果你嫌价格太贵，干脆就不买。If you feel it's too expensive,...）
> 如果海边的沙滩满是乱扔的垃圾，旅游者干脆就不来。(perhaps you mean "..., 游客就不会来了")


----------



## tristan09

I just wanted to say: If on the beach is too many garbage tourists simply won't come. 
干脆 doesn't fit here?

In the second one why did you add 嫌? How did it change sentence?


----------



## xiaolijie

Very interesting subtle differences btween your and Lucia's versions, tristan. I'm very interested in seeing Lucia's reply to your questions


----------



## Lucia_zwl

1.





tristan09 said:


> If on the beach is too many garbage tourists simply won't come.


This is what I presumed and I think 干脆 doesn't fit here. "Tourists simply won't come" is the result of the dirty beach rather than a quick decision or a simply method. Examples in posts #7 #9#10 all talk about decisions and methods, and your other two sentences as well
Besides, to say "tourists *will *not come", you need "会", say "游客不*会*来了"

2.嫌. There's no subject in your sentence, so I just want to make it clearer and easier to understand, and 嫌 doesn't change its meaning. I think you may mean, for example, X is hesitating whether to buy a bag which she likes very much but is too expensive. Then her boyfriend Y has no patience and says如果你嫌太贵，干脆就不买. 嫌 means "to think something/someone not good".

Hope this will help~


----------



## SuperXW

谁吃过「小浣熊干脆面」？


----------



## mimibuda

The more I read this word, the more I believe it is no longer widely used in nowadays. I think it is awkward and old-fashioned to me
I think I would more likely use "要不然" or “直接” instead.


----------



## tarlou

mimibuda said:


> The more I read this word, the more I believe it is no longer widely used in nowadays. I think it is awkward and old-fashioned to me
> I think I would more likely use "要不然" or “直接” instead.


怎么可能！！干脆跟＂要不然＂，＂直接＂完全不一样吧！它的同义词是＂索性＂，但索性比较书面，口语不用干脆还能用啥？


----------



## lennny

Yes I agree. I think it's very different from the latter two and is still a very valid word.

I'm wondering if you can explain its usage like this. It describes a predictable action resulting from a previous one. Yet this predictable action often connotes giving up or finding an easy way out. I think tarlou actually gave some very good examples. Please allow me to repeat them here:

这道题目太难了，我们干脆别想了，直接抄别人的算了。
This problem is so difficult. Let's stop wasting time thinking about it and copy other's answer directly.

他实在走不动了，干脆坐在了地上。
He was too tired to walk any more, so he just sit down on the ground. 干脆 means that the action "sit" was an immediate decision made when gave up walking completely.

In both cases, adopting the latter actions is clearly easier than persisting with the former.


----------



## mimibuda

all right, I will keep my ears open from now on to see how often people around me use "干脆".


----------



## SuperXW

mimibuda said:


> The more I read this word, the more I believe it is no longer widely used in nowadays. I think it is awkward and old-fashioned to me
> I think I would more likely use "要不然" or “直接” instead.


Could be a regional delusion. As far as I know, it's still pretty common in Chinese talks which are based on northern style Mandarine.


----------



## lennny

SuperXW said:


> Could be a regional delusion. As far as I know, it's still pretty common in Chinese talks which are based on northern style Mandarine.



You mean 干脆 as a term in its own right?


----------



## xiaolijie

lennny said:


> SuperXW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a regional delusion. As far as I know, it's still pretty common in Chinese talks which are based on northern style Mandarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 干脆 as a term in its own right?
Click to expand...

I find both SuperXW's statement (ie, _"Could be a regional delusion"_) and lenny's question difficult to understand. Could you both please explain what you were trying to say ?
(SuperXW, did you mean to say _"Could be a regional difference"_?)


----------



## Youngfun

干脆 is also pretty common in Zhejiang, both in the local dialect, and in the Mandarin spoken locally.


----------



## SuperXW

xiaolijie said:


> I find both SuperXW's statement (ie, _"Could be a regional delusion"_) and lenny's question difficult to understand. Could you both please explain what you were trying to say ?
> (SuperXW, did you mean to say _"Could be a regional difference"_?)


Sorry for my bad English and thank you for your correction.


----------

